# When does the coat change?



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

my little guy of 3 months has a massive coat of what looks and feels like cotton. Super soft! When does a Maltese start to have more adult looking coat? No hurry of course, just curious. Right now he just looks like a giant cream puff


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

In my experience, a coat change can occur anywhere from 6 months to pass a year. However, Maltese coats do not change dramatically from puppy to adult (not like a pom that goes through the puppy uglies). The coat sometimes gets better and sometimes worse in the change but nothing dramatic from what I have seen.

If your pup has a cotton coat, I think it will be rare that it turns into a true silk coat.


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks for the info, Charmy -- question...if it doesn't turn silky what will it be like? Stay cottony forever? It grows straight up right now and very long and dense. Over the last week it seems to have multiplied!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It's usually around a year that they have a coat change. I always found more matting at this time. I have one silky coat, one one cottony coat Maltese. They were the same from puppyhood. My cottony coat female, is just a big fluff ball. On the plus side , she rarely mats or tangles.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

The only coat change I remember going through is with Archie and Abbey, and I remember correctly, it was around 7 months old. The only change I noticed is that their hair got knotted and was too hard to keep up with - that's when they got their puppy cuts. Ava came to me with long hair at 6 months old and never had a problem. My yorkie was already an adult when I got him, my chihuahua went through the "puppy uglies" before I got her I guess because I always thought she was cute and she never had a mat. My shih tzu is one year old now and is in a puppy cut. 

I don't think the coat change doesn't necessarily mean the texture of the coat will change....but if you are hoping it does for your pup. Then I hope does too!! :thumbsup::chili:


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks for all the info, friends! I know I'm in love with my new "wet brush" --easy combing with no pulling of that sensitive new skin. :+1:


----------



## Nicolepoppy (Dec 22, 2014)

My 5 month old Maltese cross yorkie is shedding like there's no tomorrow think her coat must be changing


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

Nicole, keep us posted on the coat change! It must be the Yorkie-part shedding bc Maltese don't really shed.


----------



## Nicolepoppy (Dec 22, 2014)

Cupidsmommy said:


> Nicole, keep us posted on the coat change! It must be the Yorkie-part shedding bc Maltese don't really shed.


Yah I agree with you there, and of course her favourite place to sleep in on my black couch! Black couch and White hair isn't a great combo my Hoover is working overtime haha


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

I love Cupids cotton coat. The only drawback is it makes him look like a chunkunk and the hair on his head grows straight up so ---funny!!!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't think the coat changes at all, it goes through a stage from puppy coat to adult when they are around 10 months old, if I remember correctly, but mine kept the same kind of coat.


----------

